# MoYu WeiSu 4x4 Review - Chris Olson



## Rubiks560 (Oct 31, 2013)

Easily the best 4x4. Go buy it.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh my gosh me too. I HATE it when people spend five minutes on a review before even turning the cube. Thank you for not doing this. Good review.


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 31, 2013)

Interesting how really fast cubers are often the best at reviewing.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 31, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Interesting how really fast cubers are often the best at reviewing.



Do I sense sarcasm? XD


----------



## windhero (Oct 31, 2013)

I dont know about this; Somehow my WeiSu feels much slower than my ShengShou. Did this part improve a lot when you broke in the last 400 solves? I broke my WeiSu in for about 70 solves and the diassembled it, lubed it (couldnt tension as one screw was stripped) and assembled it, but it still requires more force to turn and isnt as fast as my ShengShou. Has yours ever felt sluggish?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 31, 2013)

Mine isn't really sluggish but it's not as fast as a shengshou.


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 31, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Do I sense sarcasm? XD



No, seriously, it was quite a nice review.


----------



## cubizh (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice review!
And if you want a bit of sarcasm, I feel defrauded you didn't talk about sticker shades and also there was no reference up to what age can kids choke on the pieces!


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Oct 31, 2013)

This person seems like a major nub!


----------



## kcl (Nov 1, 2013)

How dare you not warn me of choking..


----------



## kunparekh18 (Nov 1, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> How dare you not warn me of choking..



You acted WeiSun...


----------



## windhero (Nov 1, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Mine isn't really sluggish but it's not as fast as a shengshou.



My problem was definitely being too used to a shengshou and the fact that my WeiSu is not yet broken in enough. I've solved it perhaps another 100 times after lubing and I keep getting better at it. I suspect it'll feel great like you described yours after another 300-400 solves and a round of lube.

Atm I still have to use maru lube fairly often for it to perform almost equally to my shengshou.


Also could you try to pop out one of the small internal pieces and see how the cube performs then? I noticed that mine actually improved; It got a little more unstable but it got a lot faster both in inner and outer layer turns.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 1, 2013)

I wouldn't keep putting lube in it. Just use it how it is for another 300-400 and then try putting lube in it. It'll feel a lot nicer that way.


----------



## windhero (Nov 1, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I wouldn't keep putting lube in it. Just use it how it is for another 300-400 and then try putting lube in it. It'll feel a lot nicer that way.



Even Maru? From my experience it does not last for more than 30 solves on any cube.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah, but while the plastic is being broken in the maru will mix with the dust and build up.


----------

